
Ask HN: Http://screenwipers.weebly.com/ - billphipps
I&#x27;m stuck. I order a MOQ with Emma from Sczenchen on Alibaba for 3000 - 4000, but i&#x27;ve only sold 493. I&#x27;ve invested the past 6 years of my life in this idea.<p>Advice?
======
gus_massa
The site is not very clear. The links to "our work", "about" and "contact" are
empty. The header points to screenwipers.com that is a parked domain.

It's not clear at all what does they do. Do you have a video of one working?

